# Found an injured pigeon - help?



## GrumpyHero (24 July 2013)

Hi guys
I found an injured pigeon at the farm last night. I thought it had a possible broken wing as it wouldn't fly, and it also has a broken leg and was hobbling round and falling over. I took it to PetMedics and they said they would only take it if it had a broken wing - turns out both wings are fine but its leg is quite bad. They gave it me back and told me to put it back where i found it.

I took it home instead and put it in a dog cage with bedding and food and water in the shed overnight. It'd perked up a lot this morning but im still concerned about its leg. Does anyone know how to splint a birds leg? I can't find any clear how-to's online!
It isn't bearing any weight on it and there's no clasp reflex at all in the foot its toes are just hanging limp.

Any help is appreciated  its such a cute little thing


----------



## HeresHoping (24 July 2013)

Am tempted to say 'bop on head, pluck and put in pie' but I won't be so mean.

Unfortunately, the vets were right.  There's not much you can do except put it back and let nature take its course.  I don't see a ring so your red bar pigeon is not a racing pigeon.  If you were prepared to pay, the vets could amputate the leg but then again, its chances of survival are considerably reduced.  Keep it comfortable and any wound clean and it might recover.  Watch out for the lice and other crawlies...pigeons are often covered with them so you could sprinkle some mite powder on the floor of the cage.


----------



## GrumpyHero (24 July 2013)

Yeah there is no ring on its foot .. It can fly so i suppose it might be okay if i just let it go. I've been feeding it to get its strength up as the vet said it was on the thin side.
I've not seen any crawlies on it. I wouldn't mind trying to splint the leg myself and look after it until it heals then let it go. I just feel bad if i don't help it. 

Damn me being an animal lover!


----------



## _GG_ (24 July 2013)

You've given it a fighting chance and from the picture, it is able to move the leg, just not use it, so chances are it will be ok. The danger really is when there is no ability to move a leg as it can get caught in branches and the bird end up trapped as unable to pull the leg free. This pigeon looks able to move the leg. 

I'd let it go. When I lived in Bristol we were surrounded by pigeons and loads had feet missing, legs hanging etc. It isn't a death sentence all the time and there isn't much else you can do. 

Well done for caring though


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (24 July 2013)

When we found a racing pigeon here in the yard we rang someone up (sorry can't remember who but they deal with racing pigeons!!) and they said the best thing to pep up a pigeon is to dissolve a sugar lump in some tepid water and give it to the bird in a pipette as that will give it instant energy.

If your vet is user-friendly I'd be inclined to give them a ring and ask them to euthanase it if you can't bear to do the deed yourself......... or as its reasonably perky I'd be inclined to bung some sugar-liquid into it and let it go.

Please do wash your hands after dealing with it though as pigeons can carry nasty diseases, and as someone else has said beware of mites and lice on it


----------



## Umbongo (24 July 2013)

Also agree with letting it go. It looks healthy and should manage well on the good leg. The bad leg may come right after a while but there really is not much else you can do. Or take to the vets for PTS if you feel it won't manage.

As above, do wear gloves/wash your hands thoroughly! A lot of adult pigeons may carry psittacosis, and most will have mites and lice!

Well done for caring.


----------



## its_noodles (24 July 2013)

i would do what the vet said...
it still has two good wings and one good leg.
i see loads of pigeons hopping with one leg in paddington and underground stations all the time...


----------



## GrumpyHero (25 July 2013)

HelenBeauty said:



			Why don&#8217;t to take it to a veterinarian. He could provide a solution if it can be cured.
		
Click to expand...

i have already taken it to the vet they wouldn't take it because it doesn't have a broken wing


----------



## suffolkmare (25 July 2013)

Pigeons get a disease called bumblefoot and lose toes or even a whole foot and seem to carry on ok, so would agree with other's suggestions to let it go if it's able to move the leg. If not, pts  I the best option.


----------



## mariebx19 (26 July 2013)

Aww it's cute. love pigeons and all animals and hate to see one injured and leave it.That is something i would actually like to learn-to look after and help injured birds,mainly because my cats bring them to the garden (still alive,sometimes injured) and it is horrible to see  but i think the bird should be ok if you did let it go (it would be hard for me to do as well) but as long as it is able to fly.When i go to town i try not look at all the pigeons because alot of them do have missing legs and hopping about but they seem to cope ok with it.I would put it back were i found it and it should find it's family again  I know your thread was written days ago but what happened to the bird ? did you let it go ? did it get bettr ? would love to hear how everything went.


----------



## GrumpyHero (26 July 2013)

I am hopefully taking it to Greenmount Wild Bird Hospital tonight after work 
I feel like if i let it go then there was no point in me rescuing it in the first place so i'm going to drive it up to them tonight  will post an update soon


----------



## mariebx19 (26 July 2013)

Awww that's great,hopefully get a good outcome,not alot of people would go through all this trouble especially for a pigeon so it's nice to hear someone actually caring for them


----------



## mightymammoth (26 July 2013)

with so much bad in the world thank goodness for people like you



jess_ said:



			I am hopefully taking it to Greenmount Wild Bird Hospital tonight after work 
I feel like if i let it go then there was no point in me rescuing it in the first place so i'm going to drive it up to them tonight  will post an update soon
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Alec Swan (26 July 2013)

Jess,

if you don't want to kill it (I suspect that it's a girl!),  and if you fancy having a go at mending it,  then it shouldn't be that difficult.  

Right,  this is what you do; 

There's a reason why the leg is broken,  and it could be that it's been shot.  The fact that it has a broken leg,  coupled with the fact that it's poor,  could head us in that direction.

The leg needs a proper inspection,  and the only way to do that is to get someone to hold the bird,  and pluck the damaged leg,  TOTALLY.  Remove every vestige of feather growth (this is assuming that the break is in the upper leg (the thigh)).  Obviously,  if the break is in the lower leg,  between the hock and the foot,  there's no need to pluck him (her?)!

Lollipop sticks,  for the upper leg,  and if it's the lower leg,  toothpicks.  You'll want one each side,  and trim them to length.  Now the tricky bit,  Selotape works just as well as anything els,  but be VERY careful that you DON'T bind it too tight,  or you'll cut off the blood supply,  and you only need to go round a couple of times,  he doesn't need to look like he's leaning on a cricket bat!

Food?  Peas or tick beans,  or failing that any wheat or mixed corn.  No bread.

That's about it.  If he's still alive,  if you've still got him,  and if you decide to do a paramedic bit,  then Good Luck!!

Alec.


----------



## GrumpyHero (26 July 2013)

Thanks for that Alec, but I have just dropped him/her (I call shim pidge how creative) at the bird hospital  they have given pidge a painkiller and some de-licing powder and said they will fix his leg up as it is broken up near the top! 
They have given me a reference number aswell so I can check pidges progress  
Gave them a token £5 donation (that's all I had on me!) for taking him/her in too.


----------



## Moomin1 (26 July 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			Jess,

if you don't want to kill it (I suspect that it's a girl!),  and if you fancy having a go at mending it,  then it shouldn't be that difficult.  

Right,  this is what you do; 

There's a reason why the leg is broken,  and it could be that it's been shot.  The fact that it has a broken leg,  coupled with the fact that it's poor,  could head us in that direction.

The leg needs a proper inspection,  and the only way to do that is to get someone to hold the bird,  and pluck the damaged leg,  TOTALLY.  Remove every vestige of feather growth (this is assuming that the break is in the upper leg (the thigh)).  Obviously,  if the break is in the lower leg,  between the hock and the foot,  there's no need to pluck him (her?)!

Lollipop sticks,  for the upper leg,  and if it's the lower leg,  toothpicks.  You'll want one each side,  and trim them to length.  Now the tricky bit,  Selotape works just as well as anything els,  but be VERY careful that you DON'T bind it too tight,  or you'll cut off the blood supply,  and you only need to go round a couple of times,  he doesn't need to look like he's leaning on a cricket bat!

Food?  Peas or tick beans,  or failing that any wheat or mixed corn.  No bread.

That's about it.  If he's still alive,  if you've still got him,  and if you decide to do a paramedic bit,  then Good Luck!!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Much as I admire the intention of people to help animal welfare in this thread, people really should not be attempting any kind of treatment for broken limbs themselves.  It is potentially against the law, and may if not done satisfactorily cause terrible suffering.

Best thing in these situations is to find a decent wildlife centre who use wildlife specialist vets to treat and administer the correct pain relief. Not only is that important, but the rehabilitation and minimalistic human imprinting/contact is vital for the survival of any wildlife, and such centres have the appropriate facilities and knowledge in most instances.


----------



## Alexart (27 July 2013)

Agree with Moomin - please don't attempt to fix animals if you're at all unsure - splinting works brilliantly if you are sure the 2 bone ends are in alignment, you are competent at bandaging without cutting off the blood supply, if the bone has not punctured the skin or torn muscle/nerves etc - if the leg is hanging and not moving at all then I'd bump off in future.  I know vets are often negative with wildlife but most will at least pts if needs be, I'm glad this bird landed on his feet though with you finding him and is on the mend!


----------



## mariebx19 (11 August 2013)

hi,how did - pidge  get on ? would love an update


----------



## GrumpyHero (11 August 2013)

I took him to greenmount wild bird sanctuary and they took him and said they'd fix his leg then release him. He's doing well and on the way to recovery


----------



## mariebx19 (3 September 2013)

Aww that's good to hear


----------

